# September Report



## Brine

It's been 6 weeks since I went fishing, but finally made the time to do so, and man am I glad I did. The fishing was AWESOME. Not sure how many fish we caught (I'm guessing between 30-40) and NONE were under 2#. This is one of the electric only reservoirs down here that happens to have both LM and Hybrids. I've fished the lake a dozen times, and I had never caught a hybrid here before, but then again, hybrids don't bite trickworks too good :roll: . That said, this trip I never had to throw the trickworm :mrgreen: . 

This is the first time that I've been in the boat with someone who would have waxed me had I not switched lures. A while back someone on here had asked about a gizzard shad type swimbait and I had posted 2 different ones that are made by locals. Well, I can now say I have first hand experience with one of them, and this one in particular is simply unreal. Up until this day, I had never thrown it, and before tying it on, I tried a trap, buzzbait, and a sebile and could not get bit. It wasn't until the guy next to me (who happens to make said bait) had put the first 5 or more fish in the boat convinced me to tie it on as he had an extra one in his box even though it was in a trout pattern, and there are no trout in the lake. It didn't matter!!! I'm guessing within the first 3 casts, I had a fish on and the bite didn't stop for hours. This is no joke... I have never, NEVER, EVER, been too worn out to fish, but this day, I was, and by the end of the day, I was dreading casting this thing out in fear that another fish was gunna bite it  . Trust me, it's embarassing to admit. I was exhausted. Admittedly, it wasn't just the fishing, but I'm not used to throwing a swimbait all day period. I don't have a rod dedicated to it, but I was happy that the BPS Extreme combo with 50# braid got the job done. I own the SPRO BBZ swimbait, and this thing is a COMPLETELY different bait. Not only does it cast good, the bait has limitless options for working it back to the boat. Throughout the day, the fish would want it different ways. You can reel this bait in as fast as you want to and it runs true without rolling over throwing a wake and water like a buzzbait, or you can crawl it back to the boat and it looks simply amazing. I've never been so impressed with a bait. 

To be continued...


----------



## Brine

Internet Explorer doesn't like me getting long winded, so I have to break up the posts... :evil: 

Anyway, I also noticed that with all of the fish I caught on the bait, the paint job was never damaged, and I never had to tune the bait. Our best 5 LM of the day would have gone 25# and probably the same for the hybrids 8) . That said, I don't know anything about what makes a good swimbait, but I know that if you've been wanting to try one, this one is for real. Again, had I not thrown other baits in the exact same location, I wouldn't feel this way. Sometimes fish turn on and you can catch them with anything, but this was not the case as I witnessed first hand. I did manage to catch one on a spook, and a couple on reaction innovations skinny dipper, but not near the hookup ratio or frequency as with this swimbait. It was night and day different. I sound like a paid testimonial, but truthfully, I've never been compelled to pimp a bait before using this thing. The lead time on ordering one is around 2 weeks, and I know where my next $35 fishing expense is gunna go.  

Anyway....enough of the talk, here are a couple of pics from the day. I wish I had more, but these were some of the better ones I caught.


----------



## Zum

Hammered them.
Hope you don't have to wait another 6 weeks to go at them again.
I don't have any swimbaits like that,afraid a pickerel will like it more then me...
WTG.


----------



## Brine

Ha...me too Zum. 6 weeks is wayyyyyy to long. 

I didn't catch a pickerel that day, but I have caught them there before too. They will whack anything chrome.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Nice fish! Sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Solid report and an AWESOME day of fishing. =D>


----------



## jigster60

=D> =D> =D> WTG.........................................................................................JIGGY


----------



## jkbirocz

Nice catchin =D> Sounds like an awesome day on the water


----------



## Brine

Thanks guys. There are a couple funny videos he posted on his Facebook page of the day, but I can't figure out how the heck to get them over here? Anyone know if there is another way without just putting in the FB url?


----------



## fender66

Awesome day! I want a pic of the "magic lure".


----------



## Brine

It's hanging out the fish's mouth 8) 

Here is a report he put up on a local site on a couple days worth of fishin. https://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=572799

There are plenty of pics and video here as well.


----------



## Brine

I edited the previous link. Anyone should be able to view the thread.


----------



## Brine

Got my lure today. For whoever had asked about what it looks like, here it is. Also, I asked him about how the toothies like pike etc...would handle the bait, and he said that he has customer's in the northeast that use a heavy flouro leader to keep from making any donations to the lake. I asked about how the teeth might damage the lure and was assured that the paint would hold up. I say this after he dropped my lure when I met him in the parking lot and there is no evidence of it. 

Can't wait to throw this thing again 8)


----------



## fender66

Man....I think I have to have one of those. I've NEVER thrown a bait that big though.

Thanks for the pic. The Bait Monkey has a firm GRIP! :x


----------



## Brine

The bait measures right at 6" from end to end. Even if that sounds big, I assure you, you will catch some dinks with it too. He suggested throwing it on 20# or heavier mono or flouro (primarly to protect your $35 investment). Although I'm not accustomed to paying that much for a lure, I could easily dig up several hundred dollars of junk I've bought throughout the years. I used braid all day, but like he had told me...if you get a backlash, you're more prone to snapping off with the braid because it has zero stretch. You really should lob this bait as opposed to zinging it anyway, and it's weighted such that it casts very well. 

If you get one, make sure to talk to him personally about it. That way you'll get a bait specific for the fishing you do and the water you fish. Even if you don't know what to get, a short converstation will make sure you're getting the best bang for the buck, as well as how to fish it and where. I can now see how these swimbaits are so addictive. The strikes are flat out VICIOUS!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Oldie but gooidie


5 years later how are those lures doing?


----------



## Brine

Still my go-to confidence swimbait but no longer in production. The maker now sells a one joint glide bait that has a year long wait list. :shock: I've got 3 of the old style that I could triple my investment on if I sold, but I just can't. The new bait looks fantastic. I'll post a pic shortly.


----------



## Brine




----------

